# New



## alexcanton

I almost didn't post because I'm sure you will all judge me,but I decided to go for it anyway. I'm Alex,I'm 19 and I have 4 kids. I'm sure everyone stopped reading by now. Brayden is four and he was born when I was a freshman in high school. I don't want to go into detail,but I was abused by my stepdad which resulted in the best part of my life. He's so so smart and such a good big brother to his sisters. Skye is 2 and she was born when I was a junior in high school. I dated her dad for three years and we have been friends our entire lives. He's a great dad and we are still best friends to this day. Sadie and Merritt are three month old twins and I've known their dad for about ten years. We don't always have the best relationship. 

I mostly made this account to read about everyones stories! 

Thanks if you read all that :)
(I don't want to post pictures of the girls because I don't know how their dads would feel,but this is Brayden.)


----------



## MummyMana

I love the names :) and twin girls, how wonderful :D twins always make me think of a quote from a book I had when I was little; "twins twins as neat as two pins, double the trouble but double the grins", you must be amazing to juggle two babies and two older ones too :) 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ClairAye

You have your hands full! :haha:

Welcome, I'm Clair, 19 (20 in 4 days) and I have a 2 year old son called Jason and an almost 10 month old daughter called Lily :)


----------



## tinymumma

Welcome :hugs: Such gorgeous names xo
My name is Georgia, I'm 18 and my son Leonidas was born a month ago, today.


----------



## ChiiBaby

Heya hun :) im chelsey and im 19
We dont judge each other dont worry <3 
I love theyre names btw! 
If you ever need to talk to someone, feel free to message me


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey and welcome :flower: 
I'm Sarah I'm actually 21 but joined this when I was 18 and pregnant with my first so I feel more at home in the teen section :haha: anyways I have a two year old son named Kian and one on the way :yellow: 
You certainly have your hands full especially with twins! How on earth do you do it?! Haha , no need to worry about anyone judging you on here we all had our kids fairly young at the end of the day :flower: and are here to help and support eachother in any way possible :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome :flower:

I'm Terah and I'm 23, so not a teen anymore. But I had my first at 16, my second at 18, and my third at 20, so I've spent a lot of my time on BnB in the teen sections and feel most "at home" here :) Aiden is 6 now, Madalynn (Mady) is 5 now, and Seraphina would be almost 3 now. 

Don't worry about being judged here :)


----------



## halullat

Edit: sorry I thought I was on the main forum! Sorry to invade the area, but my point remains that if anyone judges you then they are the one with the problem and not you, also I see no reason to judge you in the slightest, you sound like a lovely family! x


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm Shannon. I have an almost 4 year old named Victoria "Tori" and a 6 month old named Bryson. :flower:


----------

